# סוף סוף הקרדיטים



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

סוף סוף הקרדיטים


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

אז הנה הגיע הרגע 
שאני יכולה לשבת ולכתוב את הקרדיטים שלנו. אני כלכך נרגשת לספר על היום המדהים שעבר עלינו ולשתף את חברות הפורום בכל מה שעבר עליי וכמובן לתת עצות וטיפים בדרך. אני מקווה שזה לא יהיה יותר מדיי חופר .
מקווה שתהנו. אז נתחיל


----------



## המרחפת (6/4/12)

מוכנה ומחכה!


----------



## Bobbachka (6/4/12)

תמיד יש חשק לקרדיטים!


----------



## Bobbachka (6/4/12)

את נורא מוכרת לי.... 
למדת בטכניון אולי?


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

לא באוני' העברית 
אבל יש לי אחות תאומה


----------



## Bobbachka (6/4/12)

כן, היה לי "חשד" שאת מהתאומות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אתן זכורות לי מכנסים של עתידים.

מזל טוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## piloni86 (7/4/12)

נכון נכון


----------



## Bobbachka (8/4/12)

מה שיותר משעשע... 
שבן הזוג שלי היה חבר טוב של בן הזוג שלך בבית ספר יסודי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קלטתי תמונות מהחתונה שלכם אצלו בפייסבוק ואמרתי: "רגע, רגע... התמונות האלה מוכרות לי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




".


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

נכיר קצת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שמות: לי קוראים ילנה ואני בת 25 ודודי בן 26. אני מהשפלה והוא מהשרון אבל מזה שנה וחצי אנחנו גרים בב"ש הרחוקה. שם הוא לומד ואני משרתת(קבע).

הזוגיות: הזוגיות שלנו התחילה לפני 3 שנים, ובמשך השנה וחצי האחרונות אנחנו גרים יחד.

מציאת האחד: זה קרה מבלי שחיפשתי בכלל. מאוד רציתי זוגיות אבל שירתתי במקום מרוחק מאוד בדרום מה שהקשה לבחורה בת 22 למצוא בן זוג. את האמת שלמדתי להיות קצת לבד. סיימתי 10 חודשים, לפני ההיכרות עם ארוסי, מערכת יחסים של 4 שנים. התפתחתי והתבגרתי והחלטתי לאור המערכת היחסים הקודמת, מה בדיוק אני לא רוצה.
את הארוס שלי הכרתי בשידוך. הוא היה מ"פ בבה"ד 1, והמג"ד שלו היה בעלה של קולגה שעבדה יחד איתי. יום אחד כשראיתי את המג"ד הוא אמר לי: " ילנה היום יתקשר אלייך בחור נחמד, דברי איתו". מהההההההההההההההה????!!!!!! 
"אוקי" אמרתי, הוא נתן לי ממש פקודה אז הסכמתי. ואכן מספר ימים לאחר מכן הוא התקשר ומאז לא הפסקנו לדבר. בדייט הראשון החלטנו להיפגש בהרצליה. כל אחד נסע ברכב שלו וכשהגעתי להרצליה הרמתי אליו טלפון. הוא אמר לי שגם הוא באיזור ופתאום פוף, התנתקה השיחה. WTF אמרתי לעצמי ולא ידעתי מה לחשוב. חיכיתי וחיכיתי אבל הוא לא התקשר. מושפלת ומובכת חזרתי לבית.
כשהגעתי הוא לא הפסיק להתקשר ושלח הודעות. הוא הודיע לי שקרה לו מה שקורה לכל קצין. נכבה לו ה מ י ר ס
ביום למחרת, הוא שלח לי הודעה. "תהיי מוכנה אני בא לאסוף אותך ב 7". עניתי לו:" כן המ"פ". 
הכל יצא לטובה, בגלל שגם אני קצינה, ידעתי מה זה המירס הדפוק הזה, ואת האמת הייתה לי אינטואיציה שזה מה שקרה ומשהו בי החליט לתת לו עוד צ'אנס. בדייט היה מקסים. זה היה דייט של 6 שעות שנגמר בנשיקה לוהטת
וזהו משם זה היסטוריה. אחרי שהוא סיים את התפקיד שלו, הוא החליט להשתחרר וללמוד בב"ש. ומאז אנחנו גרים יחד באושר.

ההצעה ההצעה הייתה ב 24.11.11 בטיול בצפון. הוא אירגן את החדר עם נרות ופרחים, זרק הכל וכרע על ברך אחת. אחרי 4 חודשים התחתנו.


----------



## nino15 (6/4/12)

איזה יפים אתם! 
ממש דוגמנים!


----------



## NetaSher (6/4/12)

איזה יופי - מחכים!


----------



## elin86 (10/4/12)

אחלה תאריך..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה ביומולדת שלי .. ואת מהממת! ממש יפיפיה


----------



## חובבת חוק (6/4/12)

איזה כיף  מחכה 
אני אעלה אחרייך.


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

תמונה מההצעה 
החדר המקסים במלון פסטורל בכפר בלום. שדרגו לנו את החדר ודודי ביקש שיוסיפו כל מיני אלמנטים של הצעת אירוסין. החדר היה מעלף. זר ענק של פרחים, נרות לכל אורך החדר, עוגות, שמפניה ועלי כותרת על המיטה. קיצר אין מצב שהייתי אומרת לא (חחחחחחחחחחח).


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

אוף התמונה לא עלתה


----------



## Pixelss (6/4/12)

אל דאגה התמונה כן עלתה 
זה סתם באג בתפוז שאת לא רואה אותה בהתחלה.

יאללה תמשיכי אני עם היד על F5


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

ארגונים, תכנונים ומה שבינהם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי ההצעה המרגשת והמדהימה, התחלנו לחשוב על תאריכים. אני משרתת בתור מורה בצבא ולכן החופשים שיש לי מסתכמים בחופשים של סוכות, פסח והחופש הגדול. דודי הוא סטודנט ותקופת הבחינות שלו היא בפברואר וביולי-אוגוסט. הבנו שחלון התאריכים מצטמצם והתחלנו לחשוב על תקופה שנוחה לנו ולמשפחות. היה חשוב לי שאחרי החתונה אוכל לקחת חופש ולטוס לירח דבש. חשבנו על ספטמבר הקרוב. כשבדקנו לעומק ראיתי שכל התאריכים של החגים נופלים על החודש הזה ונשארו תאריכים בודדים. כמובן שהביקוש על התאריכים האלו הוא גבוה מאוד והמחירים בהתאם, אז ירדנו מזה. החלטנו על סוף מרץ וזה השאיר אותנו עם 4 חודשים של תכנונים.
בדיעבד אני ממש שמחה שזה הזמן שהיה לנו לארגון של החתונה. אם זה היה נמשך לשנה הייתי משתגעת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל זו אני, חייבת להתחיל ולסיים פרויקט מהר.
התאריך שנקבע הוא ה 22.3.12.


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

בחירת האולם- הקושי הגדול
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לבחור את האולם היה קשה, אפילו קשה מאוד. אני מהשפלה והוא מהצפון. הבנו שזה חייב להיות אירוע במרכז. קיבלנו את הרשימות של ההורים והבנו שאנחנו עומדים על
200-220 איש שזה אומר חתונה במקום קטן. עשיתי חיפוש מסיבי מאוד בכל האתרים הידועים. הלכנו לראות את הדוצ'ה, גדות והבית הירוק. בשני האחרונים המחירים היו בשמיים. בדוצ'ה מאוד אהבנו אבל יותר הלהיבה אותנו אשת המכירות מאשר המקום עצמו. התחלנו להיות מתוסכלים. כמובן שלמקומות הידועים כמו הבית על הים, הקומה הרביעית, החמאם וכדומה אפילו לא יכולנו להתקרב בגלל המחיר. התחלנו לחפש מקומות יותר צפונה ויותר דרומה ושם הבנו שמינימום זה 250 איש ולא ידענו אם נוכל להתחייב על מספר כזה של מוזמנים. 
בנוסף לכך, כל המקומות שראינו היו מעוצבים שעיצוב דומה. אנחנו לא חובבים גדולים של האורות הסגולים והוורודים והשנדלירים המפוצצים במרכזי השולחן. רצינו קונספט יותר אירופאי ואלגנטי. החלטנו לפנות לאיזיוויד, באנו לפגישה ומאוד התרשמנו מהמקצועיות של אנשי המכירות. הם הציעו לנו דיל עם בית אלנבי שהעיצוב היה מאוד לטעמנו אך המחיר פחות. בסופו של דבר החלטנו לשנות את הקונספט. החלטנו על חתונה יותר אינטימית ומשפחתית. מישהי אמרה לי במהלך התכנונים שהיום זוגות שמתחתנים לא מזמינים אורחים אלא מזמינים קהל. הקהל בא משלם "כרטיס כניסה" ורוצה לראות שואו. אם אין שואו אז הוא מתבאס. כמובן שזה אימרה כוללנית מדי אך יש בה מן האמת. 
המשפחות שלנו לא הבינו את הרצון להפוך את החתונה לאינטימית יותר למרות שלא היה להם פשוט לא להזמין אורחים מסוימים. את האמת, גם לי לא היה כלכך קל, אבל הלכנו עם הלב שלנו. רצינו שתהיה חתונה שהאנשים בה ירגישו את החום והאהבה. וכך נמצא המקום המושלם ביותר- אחוזת מרגו


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

אחוזת מרגו 
החלטנו שאנחנו רוצים חתונה קטנה עם קונספט מיוחד. ראיתי שהרבה בנות שואלות על זה והנה בלב שלם אני ממליצה על אחוזת מרגו.
כשהגענו למקום התאהבנו בו, בטעימות הרגשנו במסעדת גורמה שכל מנה גרמה לנו להתמוגג ובשבוע לפני שבאנו לתאם את סידורי ההושבה, הרגשנו שזו הייתה ההחלטה הכי טובה שעשינו!.
המקום מדהים ביופיו, מספק אווירה חמה בייתית וכלכך יוקרתית. הכל שם בטוב טעם שאין לתאר. 
זה מקום שהמשפט less is more תופס לגביו. לא צריך עיצוב ומרכזי שולחן ועיצוב חופה שעולים אלפי שקלים. המקום מספק את זה במבנה הייחודי שלו. המפה הקלאסית וכיסאות העץ המעוטרים, הפסנתר העתיק, הפטיפון והפרוחת הלבנה בחופה הפרוסה מעל המדרגות עושים את המקום הזה למיוחד במינו.
השירות של הצוות היה יוצא מן הכלל. הנסיון לאורך שנים יצר שם צוות של מלצרים, עובדי מטבח וצוות מנהלים לתפארת.
האוכל ברמה כלכך גבוהה ומשום שהמקום מתפקד במסעדה צרפתית ביומיום, אז אין אוכל שמחומם מראש. הכל מתחיל להתבשל עם תחילתו של האירוע ולפי הזמנת האורחים. 
אתן לא מבינות כמה אני מאושרת שהלכתי לפי צו ליבי והחלטתי לא להתפשר על המקום. היו לנו 150 אורחים הכי קרובים וזה יצר תחושה של ארוחה משפחתית רחבה.
תודה תודה תודה לצוות המקסים שעשה לי חתונה יותר ממה שיכולתי לדמיין.


----------



## חדשים בעסק (6/4/12)

נראה מקום מקסים 
לא יצא לי לראות אירוע בו, אז יהיה נחמד לראות עוד תמונות בהמשך.
והכי חשוב שאת אהבת, שיצרתם את הסגנון שרציתם והצלחתם לעמוד באירוע של 150 איש, שלעיתים דווקא בגלל הגודל הקטן, הכל נהיה קצת יותר מורכב.

מחכה לתמונות בהמשך


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

רבנות 
הנושא של הרבנות היה קצת מעיק, אך בסופו של דבר מצאנו את הרב זלמנוביץ. הוא הרב הראשי של מזכרת בתיה והוא הומלץ לנו מהאולם. ההתנהלות מולו הייתה פשוטה ויעילה. מאוד מצחיק ועם ראש פתוח. ענה והסביר כל דבר שרצינו לשאול. קצת הפריע לנו הנושא של התשלום בסוף שאומנם הלך לתרומה אך הכביד עלינו כלכלית.


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

לא מצליחה לעלות תמונות. הקבצים גדולים מדיי 
יש המלצה מה לעשות?


----------



## niki111 (6/4/12)

אם יש לך OFFICE 
תפתחי את התמונות עם Microsoft Picture manager. אחרי שפתחת את התמונה לחצי למעלה. עריכת תמונות. בחלון שיפתח לחצי דחיסת תמונות ואז תדחסי את התמונות לגודל שמתאים לדף אינטרנט. זה יהפוך אותן לקלות הרבה יותר.


----------



## חדשים בעסק (6/4/12)

להקטין בתוכנת צפייה 
התמונה של אחוזת מרגו נראית קטנה מספיק ואני מאמינה שיש לך שם כבר תיקייה של קבצים מוקטנים.
אם לא, כל תוכנת צפייה בתמונות כמו picture manager תאפשר לך להקטין תמונות בצורה נוחה.


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

השמלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
השמלה הושכרת מ"שמעון דהאן". בחנות שלו ממוקמת בדיזינגוף. הוא אומנם פחות מוכר אך הוא היה במשך זמן רב מעצב הבית של גליה להב. 
השמלות שלו יפיפיות, פשוטות עם מראה נסיכתי, וזה בדיוק מה שחיפשתי. עשיתי יומיים של חיפושים. יום אחד הייתי בכמה חנויות בראשון ובשני הייתי בדיזינגוף. כמובן שהמחירים הדהימו אותי אך הייתי מאוד החלטית. כמו שאני יודעת להיכנס לקסטרו ולהגיד את זה אני לא קונה כי זה יקר לי מדיי, זה מה שעשיתי עם השמלה. כמובן שחיפשתי שמלה שתדהים אותי ותהיה יפה עליי אך ידעתי כמה אני מוכנה להשקיע וכמה לא.
החנות של שמעון הייתה החנות האחרונה ביום הארוך הזה וכשראיתי אותה ידעתי שזה זה. היחס של אנשי הצוות היה חם ואהוב, שמעון עצמו מאוד חברמני ואיש שיחה מופלא. הסכימו לרדת איתנו המחיר והצלחתי למצוא גם שמלה שאני אוהבת וגם בחצי מחיר ממה שמקובל בשוק.
ראיתי דגם דומה באיביי והחלטתי שאני רוצה להוסיף חגורת כסף עם פנינים לשמלה. לשמעון לא הייתה בעיה עם זה והוא עשה לי חגורה מקסימה ויפה כמו שרציתי.
יחד עם זאת במהלך המדידות הייתה לי מעט אכזבה. כל פעם שהגעתי מב"ש במיוחד הייתי צריכה לחכות מעל שעה עד שיגיע התדמיתן( האדם שאמור להיות אחראי על התוצר הסופי של השמלה), כמובן שרציתי שגם שמעון יהיה אז הייתי צריכה לחכות גם לא. במדידה הרביעית החליפו תדמיתן. השמלה ישב לא טוב, וזה שבר אותי מעט, במיוחד כי במדידה לפני אמרו שהשמלה כבר תהיה מוכנה לפעם הבאה. אחרי הנפילה הקטנה הזו השמלה במדידה החמישית הייתה מוכנה וכה יפה. אין לי מילים.


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

השמלה מקרוב


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

אני והשמלה


----------



## NetaSher (6/4/12)

נסיכה \ אלילה יווניה! 
איזה יופי


----------



## lanit (6/4/12)

וואו!


----------



## חובבת חוק (6/4/12)

את מהממת!


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

אני והשמלה 2


----------



## niki111 (6/4/12)

וואו איזה יופי! 
גם את וגם השמלה. וואו.


----------



## חדשים בעסק (6/4/12)

לגמרי


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

תמונה מאחורה


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

אקססוריז- עגילים 
את העגילים קניתי במגנוליה. חיפשתי עגילי פנינה עם ייחוד מסויים ומצאתי אותן. היה לי סרט קטן עם העגילים. מסתבר שהחוד שלהן היה עבה מדי לחורים שלי ואחרי שניסיתי כמה פעמים להכניס את העגילים כנראה שרטתי את עצמי בתוך האוזן וזה גרם לה להתנפח מעט ולסתום את החורים. אז עשיתי חורים חדשים וקיוויתי שעד החתונה כבר אוכל להשחיל את העגילים. כמובן שהכל הסתדר והנה תמונה להמחשה


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

נעליים 
הנעליים נקנו ב"אור הכלה". המוכרת הייתה מקסימה ונתנה לי בדיוק את הנעל שתתאים לי. אלו נעלים עם עקב של 5 ס"מ שאפשר לעצב אותן באופן אישי. בחרתי לעצב אותן עם שלוש פסים אלכסונים. הנעליים אומנם עולות 400 אך נוחות מאוד. אחרי שהלכתי איתן מעט בבית גילית שקצת לא נוח לי והסתבר לי שלרגל שמאל שלי יש קריסה פנימית וזה גורם לרגל להתעייף. חששתי מה יקרה ביום החתונה ואיך אני ארקוד איתן. התחלתי לחפש אלטרנטיבה אחרת. לא היה לי זמן ואת האמת גם לא חשק לקנות נעלים חדשות, מה גם שהשמלה הותאמה לגובה העקב. הלכתי לסנדלר והוא נתן לי כרית שאמורה ליצור גבעה קטנה בדיוק איפה שיש את הקריסה. זה לא היה כלכך נוח אבל החלטתי שזה מה יש ועם זה נסתדר. מה אני אגיד לכן, יום שלם הייתי איתן והכל היה בסדר. כלל לא הרגשתי כאבים או עייפות(קצת שותים והכל עובר). הנעליים איכותיות והשירות היה מאוד טוב. ממליצה בחום


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

חליפת חתן 
את החליפה המעלפת של דודי לא ראיתי. הוא ביקש שזו תישאר הפתעה, ואיזו הפתעה זו הייתה. היא נקנת ב for man בחדרה והיחס שהוא חווה היה מדהים. גם אביו קנה שם את החליפה. את הנעליים דודי קנה באוריג'ינלס שהיו נוחות להפליא והוא לא הפסיק לקבל מחמאות על המראה הכללי שלו. איזה גבר חתיך יש לי


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

החליפה


----------



## elin86 (10/4/12)

איזה גבר עצמאי.. 
ממש מפתיע. לרוב הולכים לקנות את החליפה יחד עם הבן הזוג.. כל הכבוד לו..


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

הספקים- הדיגי'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אליק סרור 
את אליק פגשנו לראשונה כשבאנו להתרשמות באחוזת מארגו. הסתבר לנו שהוא הדיג'י של המקום והוא מנגן שם באופן דיי קבוע. מאוד התרשמנו מכך שהוא מנגן בסקספון ובחליל צד במהלך האירוע לצד זה שהוא מתקלט. הוא קלט מאוד את הראש שלנו. אליק מכיר את המקום ויודע כיצד יש לתפעל אותו בצורה הטובה ביותר. נפגשתי איתו והיה ממש כיף. הוא הגיע עד לאיפה שהיה לי נוח, אמר לי שהוא משריין לי את התאריך גם אם בסוף אנחנו לא נבחר בו, היה קשוב לכל בקשה שלי ונתן לי רעיונות איך כדאי לשלב דברים שרציתי. האורחים מאוד נהנו ואמרו שהיה מקסים. ממליצה עליו בחום


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

איפור ושיער
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אתי אלבכרי 
אל אתי הגעתי דרך אתר mit4mit. היא מדורגת מאוד גבוה ויש עליה המלצות חמות. קראתי גם שמספר בנות פה המליצו עליה בחום והגעתי אליה לאיפור ושיער לנסיון. לא כלכך אהבתי את האיפור אז הגעתי אליה לנסיון נוסף הפעם עם אחותי. האיפור היה יותר מחמיא והחלטתי כן לקחת אותה. עד החתונה חיפשתי עוד סגנונות לשיער ולאיפור ובסוף שלחתי לאתי תמונות של מה שאהבתי. היא אמרה שלא תהיה שום בעיה ושזה מאוד יחמיא לי.
ביום החתונה אתי הגיע מוקדם והתחילה עם השיער. למרות ששלחתי לה בדיוק את מה שרציתי לא הצלחנו להגיע לתוצאה הזו. לא הייתי קשה כלכך אך ואחותי והמלווה שלי שהיו איתי אמרו שמאחור זה לא נראה יפה ואז שינו את התסרוקת 3 פעמים. בכל פעם אתי השתמשה בהמון ספריי ועד שהגענו לתוצאה הכמעט סופית השיער שלי היה קשה ונראה מלאכותי וכלכך לא טבעי. אמרתי לה שמקדימה צריך איכשהו לרכך את השיער ופה נוצר איזשהו חיכוך. אתי הייתה מעט קשה ואמרה שאין מה לעשות וזה מה שיש. הייתי מאוכזבת מהתגובה ואחרי שנרגעתי באתי והסברתי לה שאני מצפה ממנה כאשת מקצוע לעשות את כל מה שהיא יכולה ולשפר את המראה. התחלתי לבכות ואמרתי לה שהסיבה העיקרית שלקחתי את שירותיה זה בגלל החום האימהי שלה ודווקא עכשיו אני לא מקבלת את זה ממנה. אחרי דמעות הבנו אחת את השנייה והיא הצליחה לשפר את המראה ויצא יפה. 
האיפור לעומת זאת היה מדהים. היא עשתה איפור למלוות שלי שהיו יפייפיות ואחרי עשתה לי איפור טבעי ומלכותי שגרם לי להיות קורנת.


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)




----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

השיער מהצד


----------



## avigimel (7/4/12)

WOW איזה יחס, לגרום לך לבכות. מזעזע


----------



## piloni86 (7/4/12)

כן זה באמת לא היה נעים 
אך בסופו של דבר התוצאה הסופית היא החשובה


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

הצלם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 עידן חסון 
את עידן הכרנו דרך אחות של דודי. הוא לא כלכך מוכר והוא הוא לא מפרסם את עצמו דרך mit4mit אך יש לו אתר בפייסבוק שאפשר לראות את התמונות שלו.
הוא צלם מוכר משכמו ומעלה וכלכך התרשמנו ממנו. הכימיה הייתה מעולה וזה מה שהיה חשוב. ביקשנו ממני לעשות פחות תמונות פוזות ויותר תמונות אמיתיות ואותנטיות וזה מה שהיה. התמונות יצאו מדהימות ויפות. מקווים שהווידאו ייצא טוב גם כן. אכזבה קטנה שלי שהוא לא צילם הרבה מהאורחים ואני יודעת שההורים יתבאסו מזה. בגלל שהחתונה קטנה היה חשוב שיהיו לנו תמונות של כל האורחים ופה זה התפספס.למזלנו אורחים נוספים צילמו עוד תמונות אז יש לנו איך להשלים את החסר.
אני מוסיפה תמונות שלו להתרשמות


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)




----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)




----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

ההזמנות 
את ההזמנה יצרה חברה שהיא מעצבת גרפית. ישבנו יחד וחיפשנו דוגמאות. רציתי שההזמנה תשקף את המקום ואותנו ותהיה אלגנטית וקלאסית וזה בדיוק מה שיצא.


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

טבעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את הטבעות קנינו ב "אליס תכשיטים" בבאר שבע. 
לדודי ולי לא היה זמן לנסוע ולעשות חיפוש שתל אביב, בנוסף לזה שקראנו המחירים בחנויות הקטנות באזור המרכז יקרות יותר והחלטנו לנסות את מזלנו בב"ש.
הלכנו לאליס והמבחר היה עצום. המוכרת הביאה עוד ועוד מגשי טבעות ואז עזרה לי להחליט דיי מהר מה אני אוהבת. דודי בחר טבעת זהב עגולה קלאסית ואני בחרתי טבעת עדינה עם חריטות עדינות בצורת מעוינים. הטבעות הגיעו אחרי שבועיים. אחרי שלקחתי את הטבעות גיליתי שעל הטבעת שלי אין בכלל חותמת כמו שאמור להיות טבעות זהב. בטבעת היו שריטות מבפנים והיא לא נראתה חדשה.לנו נאמר שהטבעות יוכנו מחדש עבורנו. החזרנו אותן וביקשנו הפעם טבעות חדשות עם חותמת של מכון התקנים שמסתבר שכל טבעת זהב מעל 200 גרם(שזה כמעט כולן) מחויבות בחותמת תקנית של מכון התקנים. אחרי שבועיים נוספים קיבלנו את הטבעות וגם הפעם החותמות שכבר היו, לא נראו אותנטיות. היחס בפעם השנייה היה ממש לא נעים,הם דיי רצו שנלך וכמעט לא רצו לשמוע אותנו. אני ודודי אנשים שיודעים לעמוד על שלנו אך לא היה עם מי לדבר וחבל.החלטנו לקחת את הטבעת לצורפים מקצועיים והם אמרו שהכל תקין. אחרי שקיבלנו את האישור מהם נרגענו.התאכזבנו מהיחס אך הטבעות אחרי שקידשנו אותן קיבלו משמעות אחרת מבחינתנו ואנחנו אוהבים אותן מאוד.


----------



## elin86 (10/4/12)

נראה לי שיש לנו טבעת דומה 
רק ששלי עגולה יותר במבנה שלה.. יש לך תמונה יותר מקרוב?


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

מגנטים- פאפרצי 
אל חברת פאפרצי הגענו על ידי חיפוש באינטרנט. רוב החברות שהתקשרנו רצו מחיר גבוה מאוד למרות שהחתונה קטנה, אמרו מגנטים עם הגבלה ובלי הגבלה וכולי. עם בעל המגנטים-אודי דיברתי רבע שעה והוא דיי בא לקראתנו. לא התחברנו למסגרות באתר שלו ומצאנו מסגרת אחרת והוא אמר שאין שום בעיה להחליף. השותף שלו , ליאור, בא בדיוק בזמן לחתונה והתחיל לצלם. יצאו 85 מגנטים( לאירוע של 150) אך היו מלא העתקים. רק לנו יש קרוב ל 50 העתקים, כולל 5 הגדלות בגודל A5. השירות היה מצוין ומקצועי. התמונות של הצלם היו מקצועיות ויפות מאוד. ממליצה בחום


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

מסיבת רווקות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
את מסיבת הרווקות אירגנה אחותי ושתי חברות טובות שלי. לא רציתי חשפן והעדפתי סקסולוגית שתפעיל את 13 הבנות שהיו. 
החברות שלי מקסימות וכולן נרתמו למסיבה. אני הראשונה מהחברות שמתחתנת וזה הרגיש לי שכולן רוצות להיות ולחוות את הרגע הזה איתי. המסיבה הייתה בבית אחותי שהיה מעוצב יפה ממש. שולחן האוכל שהוכן פרי ידיהן של החברות היה כלכך טעים שאין לי מילים. 
הסקסולוגית לעומת זאת איכזבה מאוד. לא הרגיש לי שהיא הפעילה אותנו. היא עשתה מעט משחקים וקצת אביזירים. בסוף היא התחילה לעשות מכירת אביזרים שגם הרגיש לי שזה סתם מבזבז את הזמן. החברות שהזמינו אותה מאוד התאכזבו. היא לא הצחיקה, לא סיפרה טיפים לחדר המיטות כמו שהבטיחה והייתה חלק מהזמן דבוקה לאייפון. התמורה למחיר המופקע שהן שילמו לא היה כדאי כלל וכלל. ציער אותי הדבר כי החברות שלי מאוד השקיעו. בסופו של דבר היה לי משל שכולנו מאוד מגובשות ואנחנו אלו שעשינו את השמח ואם היא לא הייתה שם לא היה פחות שמח. החברות שלי עשו לי ערב שכולו רווי בצחוק וזה מה שנשאר אצלי.
בנוסף הכנתי לכך אחת צנצנת אישית עם סוכריות גומי וברכה, זה המעט תמורת ההשקעה שלהן.


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)




----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

השולחן הטעים


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

הקוסמיטקאית- ג'לטיסיטת 
מי שעושה לי תמיד את המניקיור והפדיקיור היא אירנה. היא גרה באשדוד והיא עושה הכל כולל ציפורניים, טיפולי פנים, ועד איפור ערב. היא עשתה לאמא שלי את האיפור והיא נראתה מדהים.החלטתי לעשות ג'ל על הציפורניים כי לא רציתי בנייה ורציתי משהו שיחזיק


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

המפגש וצילומי החוץ 
צילומי החוץ היו בנווה צדק המדהימה, בנוסף החלטנו לעצור בצד הכביש המהיר(חח) כי הייתה שקיעה יפה. תמונות נוספות צילמנו באולם עצמו


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

יוצאת לקראתו


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

המפגש


----------



## Bobbachka (6/4/12)

מהממים


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

אמשיך מחר- לילה טוב


----------



## Pixelss (6/4/12)

מחכה בקוצר רוח להמשך 
עד עכשיו אני נהנת מכל רגע


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

בוקר טוב, קמתי בהתרגשות ואני ממשיכה


----------



## Pixelss (6/4/12)

YaY - אני מוכנה עם כוס קפה


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

צילומי חוץ- נווה צדק 
נווה צדק מכיל בתוכו משהו קסום ואחר וזה בדיוק סוג התמונות שרציתי. הנה טעימה חלקית


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

אני אוהבת את התמונה הזו


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

אני אוהבת את התמונה הזו


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

סורי, העלה פעמיים. אני עוד אחת יפה


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

מלון בנווה צדק 
מצאנו מלון באחת הפינות שרחוב. המלון סיפק מספק תמונות יפיפיות


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

וזו התמונה האהובה עליי ביותר 
רואים את כישורי הצלם שלנו


----------



## Bobbachka (6/4/12)

וואו!


----------



## חובבת חוק (6/4/12)

ואווווווווווווווווווווווווווו


----------



## IMphoenix (6/4/12)

מדהימה. 
התמונה, וגם את


----------



## Pixelss (6/4/12)

WOW!!!


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (6/4/12)

זאת גם תמונה מהמלון? 
אם כן אשמח לקבל פרטים עליו..אין ספק שהייתם מהממים!!!


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

זו גם תמונה מהמלון 
זה מלון באחד הרחובות שם. ביקשנו מהמנקות של החדר להצטלם והם איפשרו לנו


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (7/4/12)

תודה רבה!! אני ינסה את מזלי


----------



## Natalila (6/4/12)

מקסימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קרדיטים יפים מאוד ויש לי תחושה שאני מכירה אותך מאיפשהוא


----------



## piloni86 (7/4/12)

באמת? מאיפה? 
יש לי גם אחות תאומה אז ייתכן שאת מכירה אותה


----------



## simplicity83 (8/4/12)

תמונה מהממת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה יופי ! 
המון המון מזל טוב
כל פעם שיש קרדיטים מאחוזת מרגו אני מתאהבת במקום עוד ועוד  
ואני בכלל בקטע של מקומות פתוחים לגמרי... 
מהמם לגמרי


----------



## elin86 (10/4/12)

ממש תמונת קטלוג! 
מהממת!


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

מצטלמים בדרך


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

באולם


----------



## חובבת חוק (6/4/12)

זה קטע! אני הכי לא רציתי להצטלם שם 
ולך פשוט יצאו תמונות מהממות !


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

החופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החופה הייתה מאוד מרגשת. מכיוון שהחתונה היא קטנה, כול האנשים עמדו בחופה. החופה באחוזת מרגו היא על המדרגות, מה שיוצר גובה ונתן לכל האורחים לצפות טוב בחופה. הטקס התנהל מהר יחסית ואני לא הצלחתי להוריד את החיוך. כלכך התרגשתי וראיתי שכל מי שמסביבי מתרגש אף יותר ממני. סבתא שלי עשתה לי מחווה מדהימה. באמצע החופה הרב אמר שיש לה הפתעה עבורי. היא התחילה לדבר ברוסית ואמרה שהיא מעבירה לי בירושה את טבעת היהלומים שקיבלה מסבתא שלה. הטבעת הזו עברה שתי מלחמות עולם, פוגרומים וגלי אנטישמיות ובכל זאת אף אחת מהסבתות לא הסכימה למכור אותה תמורת מחסה,מפלט או אוכל בידיעה שאם תשמור עליה היא תוכל לעניק אותה לבת שלה וזה מה שהחזיק אותן בחיים. רגע זה היה כה מרגש עד שלא נשארה עין יבשה אחת. כמובן שזה נתן את הקסם הנוסף לטקס וגרם לזה להיות רגע בלתי נשכח. מהרצון לשמור על מעט פרטיות אני משתדלת לעלות רק תמונות שלנו אך הן מבטאות את השמחה והאושר שליוו ואתנו ברגע הזה.
בתמונה פה אני נמצאת מתחת לגרם המדרגות אחרי שליוו אותי הורי, ומחכה לדודי


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

והתמונה המפורסמת שיש לכולן


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

בעל ואישה כדת משה בישראל


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

אחרי החופה


----------



## IMphoenix (6/4/12)

מרגש עד דמעות...


----------



## לירון מותק2 (8/4/12)

סיפור מרגש...


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

הריקודים והמסיבה 
אחוזת מרגו מציעה את אותו מהלך אירוע המציע כל אולם. אחרי החופה אנשים נכנסו והתיישבו בשולחנות. על השולחן היה תפריט עשיר מאוד( 5 ראשונת,4 עיקריות ו5 קינוחים). כל אורח בוחר מכל אחד. כמובן שמי שרוצה עוד מנה אז מביאים בלי שום בעיה. האוכל היה כלכך טעים והאורחים עד היום מדברים על הסטייק הטעים. האוכל באחוזת מרגו זה באמת גולת הכותרת של המקום. המקום שמתפקד כמסעדה מכין הכל במקום ושום דבר לא מחומם מראש והטעם בהתאם. 
אחרי שהוגשה המנה הראשונה היה הסלואו שלנו ואחר כך הריקודים. אליק הדיג'י היה מקסים והקפיץ את כל האנשים גם את המבוגרים. חשוב לציין שהמוזיקה לא הפריעה לאלו שלא רצו לרקוד. מבחינה אקוסטית המקום מסודר בצורה כזו שיש חלוקה בווליום כך שלמבוגרים שרצו לדבר לא הפריע הרעש וזה היה מצויין.
מעלה כמה תמונות מהריקודים


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

עוד תמונה


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

נמכר לבחורה בלבן


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

זהווווווו מילות סיכום 
הגענו לסיום של כתיבת הקרדיטים. ניסיתי לפרט ולעמיק כמה שיותר כדי לתת מידע שיעזור למי שצריך אותו. 
כמה מילים על החוויה ועל התוצאה הסופית. משום שבעלי(איזה כיף להגיד את זה) הוא סטודנט אז רוב התכנון והארגון היה באחריותי. היו לא מעט שלבים שמעט נשברתי, כמו עם הטבעות והמדידה הרביעית, אך בסופו של דבר הכל הסתדר בצורה הטובה ביותר. מאוד הקפדתי בכל שלב של התכנון והעמקתי בהכל. אנשי המקצוע שעבדנו מולם עשו עבודה טובה מאוד והיה להם חשוב ליצור לנו אירוע בלתי נשכח. 
היום אנחנו מתרפקים על החוויות מהחתונה ויודעים שקיבלנו את חתונת חלומותינו. אנחנו נשואים כבר 3 שבועות ומתוכן היינו 8 ימים בירח דבש באיטליה. אני ממליצה לנסוע אחרי החתונה וקצת להירגע ולהוריד את המתח. אני מודה שזה פרויקט לא פשוט אך חשוב שהוא יעשה ביחד עם בן הזוג. דודי היה איתי בכל אחד מהבחירות החשובות בחתונה והיה אסרטיבי והחלטי ונתן לי כלכך הרבה בטחון ותמיכה. הוא החבר הכי טוב שלי וזה הכי חשוב במערכת היחסים. אני כלכך מאושרת ומבורכת שהוא בעלי ואיתו אבנה את חיי כי אני יודעת שהוא תמיד יהיה שם איתי ובשבילי.
אני רוצה להודות לחברות הפורום על התמיכה והעזרה. הפורום הזה עוזר מאוד ואני מקווה שגם אני עזרתי למי שהייתה צריכה.
תמונה אחרונה לקינוח


----------



## FayeV (6/4/12)

איזה כיף! 
איזה כיף לראות שגם אתם נהינתם כל כך מאחוזת מרגו! נראית נהדר, ואני שמחה שגם אם לא הכל הלך חלק, לא נתת לזה להרוס לך. המון מזל טוב


----------



## חובבת חוק (6/4/12)

קרדיטים מהממים! 
איזה יופי 
הייתם יפים ונראה שנהנתם מכל רגע!
אני מאחלת לכם שנים רבות ומאושרות יחד וכמובן...חג שמח !


----------



## NetaSher (6/4/12)

מקסים בעיניי 
ממש חתונה מהאגדות, את נראית כל כך אצילית.


----------



## piloni86 (6/4/12)

תודה רבה על המחמאות


----------



## niki111 (6/4/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מרגשים. 

השמלה שלך מדהימה. באמת. והשיער נראה נפלא. חיזקת את ההחלטה שלי ללכת אסוף. 

תמונות מרגשות. איזה יופי. מאחלת לכם אושר גדול וחיים מלאים הרפתקאות ושמחה ביחד.


----------



## ני3ו3ות (7/4/12)

מזל טוב!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קרדיטים מקסימים!


----------



## רון אוריאל (8/4/12)




----------



## תולעת משי שבלולית (12/4/12)

רגע, אבל מה עם תמונה עם אחותך? 
הלו אנחנו פורום סקרן ואני חייבת לראות את שתיכן יחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קרדיטים מדהימים, את יפהפיה ומאוד אהבתי את הטעם העדין שלך!!
מאחלת לכן שרק תמשיכו להנות יחד
וחג שמח!


----------



## rw12 (7/4/12)

מהממים! מזל טוב


----------



## diannas82 (9/4/12)

!!!! 
בובית! איזה כיף לראות... כמי שנכחה בארוע כולו, יכולה להעיד שהיה לא פחות ממושלם!!


----------



## piloni86 (11/4/12)

כיף לראות אותך פה. מחכה לחתונתך


----------



## Tatyanko (6/5/12)

מקסים ביותר 





וואו, אתם מה זה יפים וקורנים מאושר. מקווה שגם אני אהנה ככה מהחתונה שלי.


----------

